# Divorce papers - Help



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

I need divorce papers now. I just had a discovery. We were in R. I am done. I need to print them now. Help. Help please. 

J


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Google is your friend!!!!

Try .... online divorce forms Texas (or whatever state you live in).


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

totallyunexpected said:


> I need divorce papers now. I just had a discovery. We were in R. I am done. I need to print them now. Help. Help please.
> 
> J


Try this....
https://firstdistrictcourt.nmcourts.gov/Divorce Forms.htm


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

How to File for No-Fault Divorce in New Mexico | Rocket Lawyer

Follow the link that says Petition for Dissolution of Marriage.


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

thank you all. i think i found them. i'm just panicking right now.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

You may find good advice and some calm here. Want to share your story?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you find them on the court web site? For NM that's the best place.

I live in NM too and have done divorces pro se before. What city do you live in? I could email you the papers.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Another NM resident?? Dang. We could have our own MeetUp at this point, lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

OP,
You appear to be acting out of anger/elevated emotion. Divorce is a HUGE legal proceeding that requires careful thought and strategy planning. It is literally a war unless you and your spouse agree to everything. Court is a VERY intimidating place. I recommend you take a step back and make sure you are calm and know fully what you are doing before you file a single document. Have you at least talked with a lawyer. Consultations are usually free. You can share your plan here as well. While not attorneys, we can tell you if your plan is likely to succeed. 

Make sure you know the divorce myths out there and don't fall for any traps.


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't even know what I'm feeling right now. I just started another post with my story condensed. I'm actually not NM. I just realized that I had that setting - as a way to hide my identity. In any case, I wasn't thinking clearly and still am not. I did find the papers to my state.

We do not have kids. We do have a dog that we both adore - but she's adopted in my name. We don't have assets. We have been married for over 2 years only. We make under 35,000 together. 

Sorry I may not be making sense right now.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Calm down and tell your story. You are among friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

totallyunexpected said:


> I don't even know what I'm feeling right now. I just started another post with my story condensed. I'm actually not NM. I just realized that I had that setting - as a way to hide my identity. In any case, I wasn't thinking clearly and still am not. I did find the papers to my state.
> 
> We do not have kids. We do have a dog that we both adore - but she's adopted in my name. We don't have assets. We have been married for over 2 years only. We make under 35,000 together.
> 
> Sorry I may not be making sense right now.


Calm down, make yourself a nice cup of sweet tea (I know! How very British of me but it does work!) and share your problem/s with us.

As I always say, I'm sorry you had to come here, but glad you found us.


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my story. I started another thread about ten minutes ago:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/69275-time-throw-towel.html


----------

